
RailwayJS MVC Framework for Node.js - eeezyy
http://railwayjs.com/#
======
mathrawka
I have written a few apps in ExpressJS and one of the things that I found
annoying at first was how minimal and unstructured it was. I found a way of
doing things in an organized manner that I like, so it has become easy to get
things in my own structure. Perhaps that is the charm of Express, it gives you
freedom to structure (or not) in the way you desire.

RailwayJS seems to provide a common structure to be used with Express. It does
provide a lot, and a part of me feels that it provides too much. But you can
always choose which parts to make use in your application.

I'm on the fence about if I would recommend it to a new Express user or not
though.

~~~
wavephorm
There certainly is no shortage of other options:

[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/modules#wiki-web-
framewo...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/modules#wiki-web-frameworks-
full)

~~~
mathrawka
It's like that with almost everything in node.js now...

~~~
firefoxman1
Yeah and the problem is that you have to sort through tons of them to find the
higher quality modules.

------
bascule
Why does everything else on the page say RailwayJS except the headline, which
says "RightwayJS"?

~~~
marcomonteiro
Marketing mishap I'd guess. The tag line threw me off as well, "create NodeJS
web apps faster with more energy, using RailwayJS". I don't like the idea of
having to exert more energy. Or maybe they mean my app will have more energy.

~~~
1602
It just remake of "Drink coffee, do stupid things faster with more energy".
Actually major point is "faster", you shouldn't have exert more energy :)

------
mmahemoff
The big missing piece in Node is decent data mapping. Juggling looks like a
good start and I'm glad the developer's separated it from the Rails project.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
That and decent documentation. Just providing one or two super-specific,
inconsistent examples[0], with bugger all explanation, and leaving the rest in
an API doc that's _impossible_ to get any decent use of[1] isn't really
enough. And Jade deserves a special mention for its pointless front page [2].

[0] <https://github.com/SpeCT/node-c2dm> [1]
<http://mongoosejs.com/docs/api.html> [2] <http://jade-lang.com/>

------
eddyweb
Use express

